# Wishing to build a mini stable/shelter



## Girrawheen (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi everyone

I am planning on building a mini stable/shelter and would love your help...........please! I am not after the members that have beautiful *"BIG"* barns (although I wish I could have one) but rather members that have either a single stable or a very small set of stables (nothing too big).

At this point I want to start out with something small. Possibly a stable (or two) and maybe even a feed room next to it. Maplegum's shelter is definately the kind of thing I would like in terms of size. Does anyone else have anything like this that they could share some photos of......please!

I need as many ideas in terms or layout etc that I can get so please don't be shy with the photos! :bgrin

Many thanks :saludando:

I am sorry if I have posted this in the wrong spot.


----------



## chandab (Feb 8, 2007)

We converted a couple of calf shelters that my husband made a few years ago. They aren't fancy, but they work. Here's my stallion's shelter:







It opens up on the tall side and is just a run-in shelter, I plan to enclose half the front so he has better weather protection.

Here's a view from the other direction before it was painted:






And, here's the mare barn (two calf shelters coverted)


----------



## Girrawheen (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks Chanda

That is exactly the sort of thing I am after in regards to size (nothing fancy lol that's me!).

Thank you for your time and please keep posting everyone! I need as many design ideas as I can get! :bgrin

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Jill (Feb 8, 2007)

Our shelters are all pretty small.

A three stall barn that is 12x24:






This is a two stall barn that s 12x16:






A 16x12 run in shed:






This is a carport we had installed and then lined it with wood. It is 18x21 and used as a run in shelter:






And here is an 8x8 stall that is attached to a small run:






My husband built all of these except for the carport. He is building 2 more small barns for me this spring


----------



## Girrawheen (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks Jill

Lovely barn/shed/shelters (everyone has different names lol) and a lovely property.

This will definately help me decide what to build! Maybe when I have built something Destiny could come and test drive it for me :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:

Thanks again

:saludando:


----------



## CelticLady1 (Feb 8, 2007)

This is a very good thread for me, as well. I am new on this forum, and need to learn all I can, from those of you more experienced with minis. I am also preparing to build a shelter. As my funds are somewhat limited, and I only have one mini at the moment, my needs are simple. Nothing smaller than 8x8, but nothing too large. I'm figuring on a three and a half sided run-in shelter. I really appreciate the pictures. I'm going to show my husband. These will be very helpful to us. Thank you, *Girrawheen*, for starting this thread, and thanks to those of you who have been sharing your ideas!


----------



## Champ (Feb 8, 2007)

If I knew how to attach pictures to this message I'd share my new barn :no: but I don't so if you want to email me I can send them to you, it has 2 stalls.

Champ


----------



## minimule (Feb 8, 2007)

I have 2 different types of barns/shelters. For my broodmares I have 6'x9' sheds with a 9'x10' run. We built the panels ourselves and the barns are a kit from Mueller, Inc. They are a metal building manufacturer.

These are the broodbarns:











Then for everyone else we made 9'x6' 3 sided run-in shelters. They face South since most of our nasty weather comes from the North or West. They also have 16'x8' runs. We're in the process of replacing the green panels with our own homemade panels.


----------



## maplegum (Feb 8, 2007)

I know that I had recently posted these photos of the shelter my hubby just built, but I'll post them here again for all to see.





It measures approx 3metres x 2.6 metres (not sure of conversion to feet). The roof is around 8 feet high in the centre meaning there is no bending over to attend to Bailey in there.

It's fully insulated and completely lined, facing east away from high winds.

The floor will be insulated and then recycled rubber stable matting will sit over the top of that.

It has little windows just at the right height so that Bailey can look out to the side and see where the humans live! The windows aren't glass though, they are made from perspex.... it's a kind of tough plastic.

Hopefully we will have it 100% completed this weekend.


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Feb 8, 2007)

We went the easy cheap way...we bought an 8X8 wood shed, and use that as their shelter. They also have a run in on the side of it, where they can go to get out of the sun.


----------



## Girrawheen (Feb 8, 2007)

Thank you everyone the examples are great! Please keep them coming! :aktion033: :aktion033:

There must be a lot of you out there holding back :bgrin , c'mon.............! Surely not EVERYONE out there is fortunate to have *massive* barns etc show me your modest ones.......please :bgrin


----------



## Miniequine (Feb 8, 2007)

This isn't the best picture.. My paddock has my first barn.

It is a 2-stall, shed row barn that was delivered. I had the

overhang built on to it. It is a Great barn that works

really well.


----------



## maplegum (Feb 8, 2007)

I like *KanoasDestiny* shelter. Thats a great idea!

I think you could get yoruself a cheap enough wood/garden shed as they come in almost any size and make that into a shelter. You could even get one second hand through the trading post or ebay. We picked up our 'garden shed' for $85 second hand and it's in great condition.

Then, you could line it with sheeting and pretty it up for next to nothing! You guys could have that done in one day and it would be easy to take down and relocate if you ever needed to.





Thats what i had suggested to my husband originally but he got a little carried away.



:

Oh, that reminds me. Take a look at a previous post from '*cityslicker'*. He once posted a photo of a walk in shelter that was made to look like an old '*saloon*'. It had the old wagon wheel out front and all. it was fabulous! Look like you could go inside for a beer.



:

Hope you find what you are looking for!


----------



## Girrawheen (Feb 8, 2007)

Thank you for posting everyone!

Good ideas Maplegum......keep them coming lol!



> Miniequine Posted Today, 12:00 PM
> *This isn't the best picture..* My paddock has my first barn.
> 
> It is a 2-stall, shed row barn that was delivered. I had the
> ...


You are kidding right? Not the best picture........your property is gorgeous!! Yes the barn is EXACTLY what I would love to build. Would I be pushing the friendship to ask if you had any closer shots of the small barn? (and maybe just a quick look inside lol) :bgrin AND in regards to that big barn just sneaking in the side of the photo.........GO ON THEN!! LET ME SEE IT! I have seen that beauty before and I have to say I fell in LOVE with that one! GO ON............JUST A TEASE! PLEASE!! :bgrin

Thanks to everyone


----------



## Girrawheen (Feb 9, 2007)

Champ has very kindly offered to post her beautiful barn photos and a pretty darn cute horse too! :bgrin I have posted on her behalf.

Thank you they are beautiful. :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Shari (Feb 9, 2007)

Oh my Goosh.... I so wish I can have something that cute to look at! Love your shelter.



maplegum said:


> I know that I had recently posted these photos of the shelter my hubby just built, but I'll post them here again for all to see.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Champ (Feb 9, 2007)

Thanks for posting the pictures of my new barn, some day I might get the hang of positng pictures on this forum :bgrin

Champ


----------



## Relic (Feb 9, 2007)

l love looking at all the fancy shelters but if your on the thrifty side like us a bundle of plywood sheets and 2by4's will work just as well for shelter but not the looks maybe...these are our mare condos we made them for either 1 or for 4 depends who is friends with who all are insulated and also finished with painted plywood inside we have the metal roofs on but not the siding yet these ones are about 15 years old now so could use the face lift...we also have then grounded with steel rods on 4 sides so they won't get blown away...


----------



## zacharyfarms (Feb 9, 2007)

Here is one of my little ones..with two very very pregnant mares. :bgrin


----------



## Girrawheen (Feb 9, 2007)

:bgrin Thank you to everyone who posted pictures of their shelter/barn/stables. They are all great examples for me to get ideas from, please keep them coming..........there must be more out there!! :bgrin


----------



## "City Slicker" (Feb 9, 2007)

Now this by far has to be the best looking one yet, when and if I get my place this is what I want to build. These pics are of Dakota Winds Farm in Owensound Area. Just had to share this with it's old western look!












Just love the Ol' Saloon look :new_shocked:






The horses run from the back!


----------



## Girrawheen (Feb 9, 2007)

Thanks Bob I did see these photos on one of your previous topics and thought they were great! Now all we need are pics of the horses sitting up at the bar sucking on a beer lol!! :new_rofl:


----------



## Miniequine (Feb 10, 2007)

Hi,

I had lots of pictures of my paddock barn... but lost them

when my computer passed away....

I will get try to get you some pictures today



)

Thanks for the compliments. I just love my little barns.



)

~Sandy


----------



## Girrawheen (Feb 10, 2007)

Thank you Miniequine that would be really great.


----------



## Girrawheen (Feb 10, 2007)

I am posting these on behalf of minifarmgirl. Thank you. :aktion033:


----------



## joylee123 (Feb 10, 2007)

Miniequine said:


> This isn't the best picture.. My paddock has my first barn.
> 
> It is a 2-stall, shed row barn that was delivered. I had the
> 
> ...



[SIZE=12pt]Your place is to die for :new_shocked: :aktion033: :aktion033: [/SIZE]


----------



## Katie Iceton (Feb 10, 2007)

If you go to my website, there are lots of pics on there of the barn and littel run in sheds, we have 2, one of the very corner of the paddock and then one right off the barn, but we have a huge barn, so its not "small" lOl

www.marvelous-minis.piczo.com


----------



## bgsleather (Feb 10, 2007)

Haven't figured out how to attach a picture yet, but I had a 10x14' shed built, with a dutch door on one side, and an openingon the other side, which goes into a 60'x50' corral. I had a fence put into the shed, which left one side 9x10 and the other side 5x10'. I stored my driving cart and supplies and my hay on smaller side. I just got a 7 month old filly, so I had an opening cut into the smaller side, and have moved my cart and the food out of the building. It is great...I can walk in and feed them, walk through to go into the corral without removing the chain on the gate (the gelding learned how to open the latch). If you want some pictures, e-mail me and I can send them.


----------

